# Ms. Mofet's 3 Cheese and Pepperoni Chips



## msmofet (Jul 23, 2020)

*Ms. Mofet's 3 Cheese and Pepperoni Chips*

Equal amounts of:
Monterey Jack Cheese - shredded
Cheddar Cheese - shredded
Swiss Cheese - shredded 


Pepperoni stick - diced into small cubes or slices (OR you can use the pre-sliced pepperoni)


Place cheeses in bowl and mix well. 
Line sheet pan with parchment paper or silicon mat and place mounds of cheese about 1 -2 inches apart. 
Place pepperoni cubes or slices on top of cheese.
Bake in 350°F oven till cheese melts and turns slightly brown. 
Remove from oven (while soft and hot you can mold into curls if you would like to make them look fancy) and slide parchment paper onto rack to cool. 
Serve with pasta, salad or as a cheesy snack.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jul 23, 2020)

That looks too good for me to make, just for myself - I'd end up eating all of it in one sitting!


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 23, 2020)

Groan.. so yummy - you is on a roll today msmofet!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 23, 2020)

That's a great sounding, low carb snack.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 24, 2020)

Thank you for posting this!  My Snack Go-To has likely changed!!!!


----------

